# XCOM: Exalt-Hauptquartier nicht mehr attackierbar



## TripleD (19. Juni 2015)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich zocke gerade XCOM: Enemy Within und wollte nun endlich das Exalt-Hauptquartier angreifen. Leider ist die Option nicht mehr verfügbar. Ich kann zwar immer noch verdeckte Operationen starten, aber die Option endlich das HQ anzugreifen ist leider verschwunden. Ist das ein Bug??


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2015)

Du musst ja "raten", wo das HQ ist - hast du es denn schon per Ausschlussverfahren eingegrenzt? Und funktioniert der Button nicht, oder fehlt der Menüpunkt komplett?


----------



## TripleD (19. Juni 2015)

Ich habe es ja schon eingegerenzt auf Deutschland oder Russland. Nur fehlt der Menüpunkt komplett. Kann nur scannen und wenn dann eine Zelle auftaucht eine verdeckte Operation starten. Will aber endlich das HQ angreifen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2015)

Du musst glaub ich 3 Infos gesammelt haben, dann darfst du erst auf das Land tippen, die Base wird aufgedeckt und du kannst die Zentrale angreifen - hast du das schon beisammen?

Ansonsten bin ich nicht mehr sicher, ob du vlt. noch was anderes erst haben/erforschen musst, damit es geht ^^


----------



## TripleD (19. Juni 2015)

Ich habe alle Infos gesammelt, die es gibt. Und anfangs war ja die Option auch da. Zudem kann ich auf der Karte 'rumklicken, wie ein Dummer, nichts tut sich.  Ist wohl echt ein Bug.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2015)

Aber die gibt es noch, also du kannst auch Missionen gegen Exalt ausführen?


----------



## TripleD (20. Juni 2015)

Kommando zurück. Sorry, hab einfach übersehen, dass ich beim Klick auf Südafrika den Angriff doch ausführen kann. Also "Problem" gelöst. Vielen Dank für die Mühen.


----------

